# JUMBO CASE  -  Custom build   -



## arg-ist (Oct 3, 2014)

JUMBO CASE  - Custom build   -COMPLETED_

This time  to build a new case , but not case mod , Custom  made…
And a quite big case…


At one of my friend’s request we have planned a case so;

The case will be made for 2 Mainboards

It will have the opportunity of a large watercooling(25X120 rads)

The Evo radiator which is used will be  moded. From 3 channels, the one in the middle will be connected to the compressor.
With this radiator, if it is needed, by running the compressor, extra cooling can be provided.

The frame of the case is sheet iron profile.

Used  2 mm aluminum plates.

Then , firstly it is undercoated with epoxy ground coat, later it is painted mat black with spray paint .

The necessary plexi pieces  are self made .and it is delivered to my friend as a naked case.

After this, hardware will be established by him.
I completed my duty by making the case only.
The next phase is depend on my friend’s studies.






























































OTHER WORKLOGS

Playdoh Silverstone TJ07  Acrylic tubing

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/playdoh-silverstone-tj07-acrylic-tubing.206894/

Transformer Case

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/transformer.204111/   FINISHED

4 way HDD switcher.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/4-way-hdd-switcher.203795/  FINISHED

Grapich Equaliser display

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/graphic-equaliser-display.203871/ FINISHED

900 D  MMT CASE

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/900-d-mmt-case.204028/  FINISHED

12 Angry Men  900 D  Case

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/12-angry-men-900-d-case.203915/  FINISHED


----------



## arg-ist (Oct 8, 2014)

UPDATE  08/10/2014


Coated with  2mm thick alu plates   and  with  necessary  grills..


























except  the Evo  are all rads on  the top  . therfore , ı made a separate  upper chamber
for rads   ın an anusual form .
the rads  are placed like  terrace houses


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 8, 2014)

Looking good so far.

Unusual but looking good radiator house.

From the holes, it looks like you are planning to put 2x480's,1 360 and 1 240 rads. This is going to be really heavy top. Make sure that you have  a good base otherwise, a small bump in the case would theoretically flip your whole case.

And also, maybe place some kind of protection on top because a small leak from your radiator house will go directly to your mobo. and you dont want that right? But again


----------



## arg-ist (Oct 8, 2014)

night.fox said:


> Looking good so far.
> 
> .........
> 
> ...




İt was planned for  2XMB

And using  1X240mm rad….30mm

  1X360mm rad….30mm

  1X480mm rad….30mm

  1X480mm rad….45mm

  1X840mm rad….50mm(special- 7X120)

   1XEVO 1080 rad…….(9x120mm- compressor cooled)

  It  has a really heavy top ofcourse.But you cann open it eassily, becouse ı used gas spring arms. I shall add  a video abaout this.






Today frozen cpu- mnpc tech  uses  it at their new case.


----------



## arg-ist (Oct 23, 2014)

UPDATE: 23.10.2014

All case parts  are  firstly  undercoated with epoxy ground coat, later it is painted mat black with spray paint .


















The slide at rear is for evo rad and for  compressor(ecovatt)






MB tray from an old case used as  BTX






2.nd MB tray used in ATX form


A  different  cable management  on the  MB  tray  as a window and  shark's tooth for cables.












Front and back panels  redy for  ATX  and BTX  and  PSU trays for  2x PSU






Mounted  with  rivets.
































MB tray at left is for  gaming PC  as ATX form  , and  MB tray at right is for download PC

Downloading  7X24 …

Between  2  MB  an plexi  self made  5.25 cage  tower

IMG]http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/853/pgfz.jpg[/IMG]

The room at bottom

Left for  PSU 1  at back- vertical and  place for pumps

Right for PSU  at back – vertical  and place for pumps

İn the middle  room  for compressor ( temp isolated ) and ventilated  with an extra fan

And  fire  logo at  the front cover from plexi and illuminated






2X MB trays and enough free  place  over the trays and  bottom the trays

Expecially for custom watercooled  HDD s.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 23, 2014)

woow nice case, but i wanna ask why you put the motherboard facing each other?


----------



## arg-ist (Oct 23, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> woow nice case, but i wanna ask why you put the motherboard facing each other?



Becose ı have used 2 old MB trays.  and one of them must be used reverse,  without modding. the tray.


normaly  ı use MB  reverse( BTX form) becouse we pay a lot of money for  Waterblocks of graphic cards. an d  ı wannt to see the waterblock







not  the backplate.


----------



## arg-ist (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Devon68 (Oct 30, 2014)

Water cooled hard drives .....now that's something I have never seen before. Thanks for that.
I think what *micropage7 *wanted to ask you, why make the motherboards face each other. That way you will have cables coming out of the case from the front and back as well.


----------



## arg-ist (Oct 30, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Water cooled hard drives .....now that's something I have never seen before. Thanks for that.
> I think what *micropage7 *wanted to ask you, why make the motherboards face each other. That way you will have cables coming out of the case from the front and back as well.







There are alot of HDD watercoolers to buy..

http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/hddram-kuehler/hdd-wasserkuehler/

But I wanted to do it self and  noise isolated.


Case front is something different for me. I don t like to  use cases such this







Putting fan controllers, control panels etc. on the unseen side of the case was among my primary goals.
If we built a case where the front side can be seen, it would be meaningless to have side windows that would show inside of the case.
For this reason, I decided to combine the front panel with the side window.I do it mostly on may cases.
Everything needed, to be in front of my eyes like these


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 5, 2014)

update 05.11.2014


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 12, 2014)

Last photos from the case worklog 




















































With these photos  my worklog for case is finished.Hardware installing  is not my worklog



My frend is modding his case . these are some photos from  his  mod

The longest rad from the case  7x140mm






As ı said, he modded  an EVO rad.  Evo has  3  paralel chanels 






 he  used the center channel  for compressor cooling for  the rad ,as  a phase change system and then the left and right channels  for watercooling.


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 14, 2014)

update 14.11.2014   - COMPLETED -

To  open  the heavy upper chamber with full  of  rads  , ı haven t  used  lifts,  ı used  gas springarms… many times on my cases.For example on  a  Bench case, ı  used these gas spring arm. 4 years ago..








And  ı made these bench














 MNPC  used  it  at his  frozen cpu Project







http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.ph...l-acrylic-tubing-bending/?hl=+frozen++project


and ı used the same gas spring arm on my  JUMBO  case too.

To open the upper part of the case.it  is the haviest part of the case








 İt contais 16X 120mm rad …and I have placed the rads like terracce houses , like  Frozen CPU





















You can see how  does it work  at this  Video.

You can open and close the  heavy rad chamber with 3 fingers

This is the answer of most asked  question

* 







*
*FİNAL*


----------

